

Dylan Hack-a-thon: July 13-14, 2013 - BruceM
http://opendylan.org/news/2013/06/30/dylan-hack-a-thon.html

======
BruceM
We'll also be releasing the Open Dylan 2013.1 release this week in
preparation. We've fixed a lot of things so far this year.

------
yeldarb
Why is there no highly visible description of _what_ "Dylan" is on this
website?

Clicked through to "Home" and "About" and ended going to Wikipedia to answer
the question "What is Dylan?".

~~~
mintplant
1\. Click "Home".

2\. Direct your eyes to the sidebar on the right.

3\. Click the clearly visible link labelled "Introduction to Dylan".

4\. Click "Why Dylan?" at the very top.

